
DHH Against “Exponential Growth Ideology” - conanbatt
https://evonomics.com/creator-ceo-basecamp-com-exponential-growth-devours-corrupts/
======
conanbatt
This was an unexpected article by that author in that medium for me, specially
the tone.

